# Whitefaced Breeding



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

I wan White-faced Pearl is mated with Whit-faced Pied what color of chicks one may expect? With this mating, is it possible to get a normal grey white-faced bird?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Unless the male is split to something, the only thing you would get would be plain white faced babies with splits to pied and the boys would be split to pearl. Is the male the pied or the pearl?


----------



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

*White face breeding*

Male is whitefaced Pearl.


----------



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

What breeding combination can make the colour of Normal White faced darker?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You don't make a whiteface's face darker. It's supposed to be bright white. The only time it's dark is when it's a female. If the male is a pearl, all hens will be wf pearl.


----------



## Ken Roy (Sep 4, 2016)

*Charcoal*

I did not mean to make face darker but the body like a charcoal. My whitfaced are more grey than charcoal. I want charcoal body color.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not sure about that. Greys are supposed to be grey. I've only ever seen one super dark normal grey baby and that was a long time ago. You would probably need darker grey birds to produce babies that look like that.


----------

